# Any schwinn finds this week



## vintage2wheel (Mar 18, 2012)

Any of you CABERS find any cool schwinn bikes/parts this week???


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 18, 2012)

Saw a Schwinn sppedster at a local flea market for $100 that looked pretty clean. Made a close offer ($85)but he backed off and acted like it was worth way more than his asking price.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 18, 2012)

*Right call*

You made the right call by walking away nice bikes but not worth
As much as he thought


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 18, 2012)

Found this one


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 18, 2012)

You're my hero Mark...sheeesh, cool bike


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 18, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Found this one




Nice Pedals


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 18, 2012)

*Its sexy and its knows it...*

NOw what about that speedster... Just kiddin'


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Mar 19, 2012)

i bought a 1962 hollywood ladies for 40 bucks.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 19, 2012)

Found a nice '63 Fiesta,been hanging in a garage since new.The chrome needs a little help.I didnt realize they had tanks with no horn? New one on me.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Finds*

Cool finds


----------



## jpromo (Mar 19, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Nice Pedals




Ha, +1. 

But really--marvelous bike.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Good lookin bike*



markivpedalpusher said:


> Found this one




That is a beauty


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2012)

Mark,

 You forgot to tell the part about how you found that one, while the guy was wheeling it out to the curb on trash day.

 He didn't like it, because it had the wrong pedals on it.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Nice*

That sounds about right. It had a missing spoke lol


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2012)

*Tiger*

Found this 1960 Tiger on Friday, red band 2 speed, looks like an earlier neck and bars.
I'm guttin it... Oh the shame:o All parts available.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*hollywood*



bikedudeomaha said:


> i bought a 1962 hollywood ladies for 40 bucks.




that hollywood is a good deal any pics


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 19, 2012)

Picked this up Sat.
original red band 2 speed, so only has one front handbrake


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*jaguar*

that is a nice bike chris...very cool looking


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave

And Santi that's just how I roll LOL

I kind of miss-spoke. The truth is one of my best friends in the hobby (aasmitty757) "found this one" and hooked me up big time.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*even better*

thats cool mark cant wait to see it


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 19, 2012)

*found this Sat.*

this is my $150 find.what year? 1938? 36-37?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*la salle*

looks to be a c model and its 37 or up 37 was the first year with he hockey stick chaingaurd and the curved down tube... cool bike


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 19, 2012)

*c model?*

i you mean there were 2 c models frame styles? i'am thinking motorbike.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 19, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> this is my $150 find.what year? 1938? 36-37?




it's a base model 1937 cycle plane lasalle.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Motorbike*

Hard to see the gap between the straight bars could 
Very well be a motorbike does it say la salle on the down tube to?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Cp*



dave the wave said:


> it's a base model 1937 cycle plane lasalle.




There ya go great score nice bike


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Mar 19, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> that hollywood is a good deal any pics






well see if this works...
and i think its a 64 or 65..cranks say 64.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Deal*

Ou got a great deal


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 19, 2012)

Picked up some Schwinns from a storage unit sell-off.  Nothing too exciting.  Some girl's bikes (Breeze, Collegiate, Subby) to fix and flip on the CL. Turning the electric green 10 speed girl's Subby into a single speed for the hipster market.  Plus picked up a 1980 coaster Schwinn Cruiser with nice heavy duty S-2s.  The Cruiser has a bunch of wrong parts, but mainly wanted it for the wheels anyway.  

The Seattle swap meet goes down this coming weekend, so saving up my bike buying karma for that event.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Very cool*

And find is a good find im in California we don't get
The luxury of real true pickin. In so cal anyway

Good score


----------

